# To large



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

What size is to large of a artificial bait for bass in creeks and small rivers?
Crank baits, spinnerbaits, worms, jigs, etc.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think in the right situation the baits in the rivers can be just as large. I have caught smallmouth in the river on 6"-7" cranks. I have also used up to 5/8 ounce spinnerbaits with success. I think there are more times that the smaller baits prevail though. But for those times when the fish are extremely aggressive I think the larger the better if you want to find the hawgs.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

If it still fits in the creek..the lure is NOT too big! Smallies are crazy, and will try to eat some 5X their size.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Just don't be afraid to experiment with sizes. As a rule, the smaller lures and lighter line are more applicable in smaller creeks/rivers. You will get more numbers with this set-up. However, going a little larger will probably result in fewer hits but better quality because the big ones will take notice. This seems to be my observation.


----------

